# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Reptile thread

## Jared

Ok lets see how many people keep reptiles aswell as frogs on this site if you do please tells us what you have got and maybe even post a picture or two  :Smile:  i am actually very interested to see because i know that around the world u can get very interesting reptiles so yeah fire away :AR15:

----------


## nickc

at the moment i have one veiled chameleon but looking to buy a snake very soon

----------


## Lacibeth

That's my 2.5 month old Kenyan sand boa (_Eryx colubrinus_).  She's a rescue from a lady that couldn't keep her properly (and didn't really want her in the first place).  The lady's son named her Graceful--not sure yet that the name is going to stick, but haven't settled on anything else.

----------


## larry b

I ve got consnake

----------


## Jared

Nice reptiles! Love the Veiled Chameleon, here is my two i'm also hoping to get a snake soon,1 male Shingleback Skink and 1 Female Jacky Dragon.

----------


## Martin

Male california kingsnake:






Female mourning gecko:

----------


## SkeletalFrog

My first snake, a Columbian boa constrictor, purchased as an infant and now 18 years old.


Lucy, a ball python I rescued from a neglectful home.


Darwin, a blue tegu


My wife's Bearded dragon, Squishy


My wife's leopard gecko, Scampi


Our Cagle's Map Turtle, Nibbler (He's grown considerably since this)

----------


## BG

I have 1 timor monitor,20 aquatic tutles,2 cresties,1 giant day gecko, 6 tarantulas!

----------


## Jared

skeletal your snakes are awesome love the 18yr old boa :Smile:

----------


## GreenTreeFrog14

Don't have any but plan to get some at the reptile expo in whiteplians NY and I am expirenced with them since I work with them but yeaa I dont have any right now but I did in the past

----------


## Martin

> I have 1 timor monitor,20 aquatic tutles,2 cresties,1 giant day gecko, 6 tarantulas!


Get those nasty spiders out of this reptile thread!  :Wink: 

Nice creatures everyone, really like the infant to 18 year snake.

----------


## Joey

Beautiful Rep's i just love the snakes.

 Martin you kings snake is gorgeous, i love the little spots ove his eyes like eyebrows  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Lacibeth, your little sand boa is so cute! I'd probably just shorten her name to grace, how big do they grow?

----------


## Martin

Thanks alot, he sure is my bromance! Although I've never thought about the dots as eye brows, but rather a smiley face!

----------


## Lacibeth

> Beautiful Rep's i just love the snakes.
> 
>  Martin you kings snake is gorgeous, i love the little spots ove his eyes like eyebrows  
> 
> 
> Lacibeth, your little sand boa is so cute! I'd probably just shorten her name to grace, how big do they grow?


24-27 inches or so (61-70cm).  That's all predicated on her appetite  picking up.  The joke in the family at the moment is that it's simply a  continuation on the "pet owners look like their pets" as she'll end up  being short and kinda squat  :Wink:   My mother has taken to calling her Gracie.  Just not sure it's the right fit yet.

----------


## BG

I picked up some map turtles from yesterdays expo show .  It was the worsted show i ever been to 10 pacman frogs in the whole show,yeaa 10,5 albino,5 greens,and no ornates. :Frown: .Im looking to go to the white plains tho. :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

I don't have any reptiles but would love to have a Russian Tortoise one day  :Big Grin: !!

----------


## FrogsRMe

I am actually beginning to love reptiles more than frogs, last couple of years.
I have a nile Monitor, savannah monitor, gold tegu, 10 year old green iguana, crested gecko, bibron gecko, and a common snapping turtle!

----------


## BG

Amphibians are mysteriously interesting, beautiful,and fun. Reptiles are cool. Tarantulas are the pet of the future!

----------


## Autumn

> Amphibians are mysteriously interesting, beautiful,and fun. Reptiles are cool. Tarantulas are the pet of the future!


Totally agree!!!

----------


## Jared

> Amphibians are mysteriously interesting, beautiful,and fun. Reptiles are cool. Tarantulas are the pet of the future!


 not for me I hate spiders I suppose I live a more reptile dominated place of the world though, most spiders round here are deadly red backs come to mind

----------


## Vicky12

We have a Bearded Dragon and 3 tortoises.  I will get some pics up asap.

----------


## Jace

*For three years, I have owned two leopard geckos.  In the last ten months, I have also brought home 2 cornsnakes, five tarantulas, one rescued 10 year old milksnake and one rescued female emperor scorpion.  Below are pictures of Seeley (Ghost Motley corn), Isis the scorpion, Trinket (Pueblan Milksnake) and Stinson (regular morph corn).*

----------


## stolenheron

I currently have:
1 adult female spinytail iguana (c. similis), 1 juvenile male (c. similis), 1 unknown sex 1 year old rhino ig, 1 unknown sex nicaraguan clubtail iguana (c. quinquecarinata), and 5 basilisk eggs which are currently hatching (1 has already hatched).

if anyone wants the basilisks, they are up for sale or trade.  i'd like to trade all 5 for 2 bumble bee toads.  5 cute lizards for 2 cute toads.

----------


## BG

Here are some of my other friends.the parrot was a monitor lizard at one time lol.:d

----------


## mdtalley22

I own a bearded dragon, named John Casey (male). He turns 2 this month (22nd)! Also I have a human baby born two weeks ago!  Little Stephen Wayne (Stevie).  The wife says no more pets for a while since the new guy should keeps us busy, but we will see how long that lasts!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## BG

Belive me there's plenty of room left mate. lol for more.

----------


## Heather

@mdtally, congratulations!

----------


## mdtalley22

Thanks!  He's a cutie!

----------


## Heather

He sure is!  :Smile:

----------


## Capojames



----------


## Jared

Just thought i would bump this back up, as i am sure a few more people have joined this website since, well last year haha

----------


## Tyler

I've been around but havnt seen this I have 1 glossy snake 4 anoles 1 bearded dragon 2 sulcata torts 1 BWxRED tegu 2 green iguanas and 1 Cham

----------


## Jared

Nice collection of reptiles That Tegu is awesome, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Tyler

No problem

----------


## Savannah

Martin i love your california kingsnake!!! He's awesome!!! are they poisonous??

My sister has a leopard gecko ill post pic later...they all look the same tho...lol (no offense to anyone). 
I dont have any cause not aloud... :Frown:  but when i move out i want some type of lizard...either a monitor or a beardie...and if i felt like spulrging a peacock gecko

----------


## aquamanda

This is my first and only reptile at the moment. This is Voldemort my Steppe Runner. I've had him since July and he's as big as he is gonna get (6in).  that's when I very first got him. His tank looks a lot better now.

----------


## Jared

looking good, love the name too.

----------


## Heather

My baby sliders.



And, Melvina ... My gold dusted day gecko  :Smile: .

----------


## Jared

love day geckos  :Smile: , those are some cool turtles aswell

----------


## Heather

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## KittyKat90

I had a Leopard Gecko for the longest time... Riley. She was 4 when I got her and I had her for 9 years after that. I loved her to pieces but lost her to old age two years ago. I plan on getting a Fat-Tail Gecko soon though. As of now I just have my 5 FBT's  :Smile:

----------


## Kitten

My reptiles include:

-2 Brazilian Rainbow Boas
-1 African House Snake
-1 Normal BCI
-1 Bearded Dragon
-1 Steppe Runner Lizard
-1 Egyptian Sandfish
-1 Golden Gecko
-3 Crested Geckos

----------


## Murray of the Deep

i have a green agama lizard he died after the vet tricked me by saying to spray chlorine in his wounds and it died after 4 days....
i have a pair of croco skink but the other one died i dont know why and enjoying my only one lizard.

----------


## Kitten

Chlorine in it's wounds...? Doesn't sound like a very knowledgeable vet...

On another note I forgot to mention I also have 6 Tarantulas.

----------


## Gail

I love my Thamnophis.

----------


## bren

i have 1 pacman or ornate horned frog called kermit 2 young royal pythons the female monty and the male rambo and a 4 foot corn snake megatron  :Smile:  megatron is truly awesome  :Big Grin:  i would like to do a poison arrow frog setup so i came here to get info spotted this thread

----------


## Jared

cool reptiles, and jerome i would advise you to never ever go back to that vet again.

----------


## Kristen

> I love my Thamnophis.


Gail, Mona is gorgeous!

----------


## Gail

Thank you, the photo does NOT do her blackness justice.  None of the photos do, their colors and markings are all so beautiful, and this past week Zena passed away.  She was a w/c and I have no idea how old she really was.  She showed no signs of disease or illness, looked like she just passed in her sleep. She actually was acting like she was going into brumation.


> Gail, Mona is gorgeous!

----------


## Lija

wow how did i miss this thread  :Smile: 
  will try to find pics of all my scaly and not family, too many lol

----------


## shadow wolf

my blue toungeclose up of blue tonguebox tortise

----------


## Pluke

Gail, what kind of snake is mona? She looks really great.  :Smile: 

shadow, that blue tongue is aweosme. Do they tolerate handling well and do you handle yours often?

----------


## Ashley

*Sylvara, my first corn snake.  She is a Bubblegum Snow aka Pink and Green Snow (anyone who has one knows how hard the pink is to photograph!).*


*Sigurd is my second corn snake.  I got him from a pet shop as a hatchling skinny and dehydrated and I didn't want him to die.  His colors are amazing!  I and a lot of other breeders think he is an Ultramel possibly het Sunkissed.  Breeding trials are in his future!
**

This is Fenrir, the Baja Nitida kingsnake.  He is still just a little guy.  Only a year old.
**

Next up is probably my favorite pet shop find!  Jormungandr is a very unique California kingsnake.  He looks like a coastal stripe but lacks the thinner white stripe down his back.  Only two have been found in the wild like this.  It's believed to be linked to Mosaic.  He has been shipped all over the US since he hit two years of age and so far we know this look is co-dominant!  I have seen Desert Phase snakes like this labeled as "Tire Track".  But I and the other breeders interested in this look have not been able to find any!
**

Here we have Freya, Jormungandr's one and so far only daughter!  She was born this past summer.  She looks just like her daddy!  Sadly she is also an escapee and has been missing for 4 months...
**



My boyfriend also has two snakes which I love just as much as my own.

Jack is a Desert Phase California kingsnake.
**

Ruby is the most recent addition.  She is a nice Amel corn snake.  A guy my boyfriend works with gave this baby snake to him because his daughter wouldn't take care of it.
*

----------


## IrishRonin

Well besides amphibians I have a few other little ones I keep at home, there are to many from work to list and photograph.ok so 1st is a WC San Bernardino mountain king snake, 2nd my 1year old gargoyle gecko, 3rd-4th (F) Dalmatian crested (though she's not very spotted today) (M) flame crested 5th-6th is Salazar my 4 year old false water cobra (unfortunately he's a big sissy and wouldn't put up his hood but he looks really cool when he does) 7th-8th is cece my 4 year old coastal carpet tree python (I go her and Salazar at the same time) and last is my martinique tree tarantula spiderling (I've had him/her for 3-4 months and the picture does its colors no justice) anyway thanks for looking

----------


## IrishRonin

Oh and two who some how got skipped 1st is Yue my barn owl (I do falcory with owls) and 2nd. Is my 2 western skinks (one standard blue tail and one off color pink tailed one)

----------


## Jared

Ashley your snakes are awesome!, and IrishRonin thats a nice  collection  you have got there :Smile:

----------


## Gail

Mona is a Melanistic Eastern Garter (Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis)


> Gail, what kind of snake is mona? She looks really great. 
> 
> shadow, that blue tongue is aweosme. Do they tolerate handling well and do you handle yours often?

----------


## Kristen

Here is Bluie the blue tongue (Original name I know  :Wink:  ) Phone pictures, so apologies for the quality  :Smile:  



Here is my little girl Willow gravid with eggs from her boyfriend Archie  :Smile:  Hopefully she will lay them for me for Christmas  :Big Grin: 




Then there is Archie who is pretty much the same thing, without the eggs ;P They are Christinus marmoratus

Not the most interesting reptiles but they will do :P

----------


## Jared

Kristen that bottom Marbled looks great. And as for original names my Jacky Dragon is called... Jacky( i just realized i haven't done an updated post for this thread). So Here Are My Cunningham Skinks Which A lot of you have already seen. An Echidna That we found underneath our house i followed it into the paddock for about 1k( I Know it's not a reptile but i still had to post it haha) My Jacky Dragon, Weasel Skink and Jacky Again Who is doing much better after a hibernating through the winter  :Smile:

----------


## IrishRonin

Jared I love the echidna, on day I'll make it to that beautiful island of yours. I've wanted to see Australia ever since I can remember.

----------


## Patsy

This is Dexter our new bearded dragon!

----------


## Jared

Dexter looks great, he will be fun for you too look after.

----------


## badkelpie

There's nothing unusual about them, but I love my leopard geckos!

This is Freddie:


Pixel as a baby, she's all grown up now:


Echo:


And Clementine:


Echo's colors appear to have been digitally enhanced  :Smile: .  He's about the same color as Clementine.

These pics were all from last April!  I need to get my camera out again.

----------


## Patsy

> Dexter looks great, he will be fun for you too look after.


OMG He's been a BLAST! We had one week where he refused to eat crickets and he lost a little weight but now he's a little chunker! Right now he's scurrying around his tank scarfing down crickets and every now and then he stops and looks at me like he's making sure he's doing it right. Usually he sits in one spot and waits for the crickets to come to him!

----------


## Jared

Those are some awesome leopard geckoes, sasha he sounds like he's very happy they can be a crazy species sometimes :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

Got a few new ones!!

No name Leo


And Cleo
 

And a new pic of Kirby lol!

----------


## Savannah

you got quite the reptile family goin there tyler! cleo is tiny and cute.  :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

> you got quite the reptile family goin there tyler! cleo is tiny and cute.


Haha way more than ya know lol!

----------


## Savannah

wait...u have more?? then you've shown already?? LOL

----------


## Tyler

> wait...u have more?? then you've shown already?? LOL


2 iguanas (rescues)
2 chameleon (one adoption)
1 bearded dragon
1 argentine tegu
1 African bullfrog
4 tarantulas 
1 scorpion
4 species of roaches 

Lol got a zoo!

----------


## Savannah

nice! lol fun zoo.  :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

> nice! lol fun zoo.


Yup!!  I forgot to list the 2 sulcata torts

----------


## Savannah

i was going to ask u this morning. i thought u had turtles lol leave em out of your zoo not nice.  :Wink:  lol

----------


## Tyler

Hey when ya have this many someone's bout to be left off when listing lol!!

Oh well guess that's what I get for doing rescues lol

----------


## kmichael55

Bertha (my [rescued] Gulf Coast Box Turtle):



Her previous owners thought she was an aquatic turtle and kept her in a 10 gallon with about 3 inches of cold filthy water and no way to bask...when they showed me the pic of her enclosure I agreed to take her right away....then found out she was a box turtle!!!! Her shell is supposed to be rounded/domed like a regular box turtle (and you're not supposed to be able to see her spine....)


She lives outdoors 9 months out of the year now and is so very happy (I think) haha


AND Ethel (my red eared slider) on the right with Fred (her late hubby RIP :/)

----------


## Savannah

ya ya excuses excuses lol   :Stick Out Tongue: 

cute turtle kate!

----------


## fluffypanda

As you can tell from my signature I have:

3 sulcatas; Peach, Luigi, and Mike

1 red foot; Stan

1 crested gecko; Steve

I wish posting photos was easier!

----------


## Jared

> As you can tell from my signature I have:
> 
> 3 sulcatas; Peach, Luigi, and Mike
> 
> 1 red foot; Stan
> 
> 1 crested gecko; Steve
> 
> I wish posting photos was easier!


If you do post photos I would love to see the crested gecko  :Smile:

----------


## kh2odragon

2 chinese water dragons, male eyelash gecko, 2 bahamen anoles, gray tree frog, eastern red spoted newt, 2 eastern wood housed toads, seven color lizard, female veild chamelion, female eastern feance lizard, 5 coal skinks, male green anole, 3 eastern garter snakes

----------


## Jack

These are the pets I currently have

1 beagle
1 cocker spaniel
1 veiled chameleon
1 bearded dragon
1 ornate horned frog
1 African bullfrog
1 Herman's tortoise
1 Mexican red knee tarantula
1 curly hair tarantula
2 salmon pink birdeaters
3 giant asian forest scorpions
2 asian rhinoceros beetles
6 asian flower mantids
5 Egyptian flower mantids
3 giant lime green stick insects
jungle nymph eggs
giant leaf insect eggs

----------


## bennyboy

This is Checkerz the coastal python ( which is what i have been advised ), our new addition, he came from a bad home and is still settling in with us, but a real friendly little fella, and really good with the kids.

----------


## Carlos

Beautiful snake Ben; but be alert if it came from a bad home and your kids are handling it  :Smile:  .

----------


## kh2odragon

-female veild chamilion
-2 water dragons(the big 1 is 2and a female, small one is a year old male)

-male crested gecko
 -3, 4mounth old garter snakes

-2bahamen anoles
-seven color lizard
-feance lizard
-coal skinks
-green anole

----------


## bennyboy

> Beautiful snake Ben; but be alert if it came from a bad home and your kids are handling it  .


Hey Carlos, it was mainly the conditions that were pretty bad, but with saying that, i am not sure hey they treated him either, so that's a very good point. i always get him out for a few minutes first just in case he decides to have a moment, then i will be the one that gets tagged. :Smile: 

They are stunning kh2odragon, we have some pretty cool reptiles here in Australia, but i would be lying if i said there was no jealousy when i see some of the animals owners have from overseas.

----------


## SweetApples

I recently got two small crested geckos and I adore them. My first lizard experience since my childhood anoles is going much better. I think I made a good choice with them and look forward to having a planted terrarium for them.

----------


## Ashley

I've already posted in this thread, but here are some new additions.

I breed kingsnakes and got a nice clutch this year of 11 babies.  I got 1 mosaic, 3 stripes, and 7 tiretracks (aka chocolate backs).  These are my two keepers.  One tiretrack girl with a black belly and a perfect striped girl.

*Geirahöð:
Female Tiretrack*

_NOTE: Her scales are messed up in this picture because of a previous bad shed.  They should be back to normal within a few sheds._



*Geiravör:
 Female Mosaic Stripe*






Next we have the Bearded Dragons.
*
Torvi:
Female Leather back.*

_Just a few weeks old in this picture._

_
Four months old.  Current picture._



*Artemis:
Male hypo.*
_
Two months old in this picture.  Red cast from heat lamp.  Actually very light colored dragon._


_Four months old.  Current picture.  He has a small scab on his leg because he likes to jump and scraped his leg.  We had to take his tall tree away.  He's not happy about that!_

----------


## Gail

Sorry so late, but Mona is an Melanistic Eastern Garter.


> Gail, what kind of snake is mona? She looks really great. 
> 
> shadow, that blue tongue is aweosme. Do they tolerate handling well and do you handle yours often?

----------


## Seventents

I am a newbie here, Wow, some awesome creatures! I am a reptile person who has an interest in frogs and toads. I have two snakes I have rescued. A black house snake - will post a picture and a Gaboon Viper - Bitis Gabonica - Tatiana is her name (she is actually a he!!) and I have had her for 3 years this past September. She is 4'' long and weighs 4,3kg and will eat ANY rodents alive, dead or even long dead! She lives in my glass top coffee table and is very docile - but I don't handle her AT ALL. I live in the DRC and have seen things here that I have seen nowhere else in Africa! I also have a home near Cape Town where there leopard toads in my Garden and in Nambia where I love exploring the reptiles and nature. Here some pics of Tatiana as she apricates on the lawn out back.

----------


## Seventents

My 5 year old daughter playing with wild platysaurus lizards in Namibia... they survive the attention, despite extended exposure to sweaty hands they are released safely back into the wild!!! She will pick up anything, we have to watch her carefully...

----------


## Carlos

> ...*Female Mosaic Stripe*


Gorgeous snake  :Smile:  !

----------


## Carlos

> ...Gaboon Viper - Bitis Gabonica - Tatiana is her name ...


Beautiful viper, love the colors and patterns  :Smile:  .

----------


## Monza geckos

I have a 7 month old leopard gecko hypo part carrot tail and a 9 moth old crested gecko grey harlequin ink blotch. The Leo's a female and called ember and the crestie is a male and called Darwin

----------


## Jack

Can you post pics of your geckos please.

----------


## Monza geckos

> Can you post pics of your geckos please.


I'll try and Darwin is a grey harlequin with big spots less than 30 in simple terms and ember is a half spotless high yellow with an orange tail http://m.youtube.com/user/svenhgbh this link is for my channel

----------


## Cody

Aside from my frog and hopefully soon to be family of FBT's  :Smile: , I have 1 Bearded Dragon, 1 Crested Gecko and 1 Leopard Gecko.

Here is my Bearded Dragon Thor(4 Years old):



Pic from a few years back.


This is probably my favorite picture I've got of him.


Here is my Crested Gecko Osiris(3 Years Old):




I don't have pics of my Leopard Gecko Pebbles though, she isn't very photo friendly haha. I've had her the longest though, 6 years.

----------


## dmallia

Apart of my green tree frog (and hopefully will be getting reed frogs and red eyes soon) me and my brother have 1 ball python , 1 amazon tree boa and 1 new baby honduras tangerine milk snake

Ball Python:
when he was still a baby


enjoying his meal :P


Amazon tree boa:






honduras milk snake:

----------


## Ryan

Recently adopted a harlequin crestie and have a house gecko and a garter snake...that escaped :0

----------


## kh2odragon

i have 3 garters that i have been raising since they were born. watching them grow is awsome but they grow so fast its crazy!

----------



----------


## Jared

I haven't checked this in a while! Some awesome photos coming in  :Smile:

----------


## Cap10Squirty

My Ornate Monitor, she's two years old.



She's digging at something, perhaps a rogue colony of roaches.

----------


## MatthewM1

She is gorgeous! I want a sav monitor soooo bad, they've been my favorite herp since I was a kid. But I don't have the space or funds for an appropriate cage, some day... 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SweetApples

In the meantime I got three Carolina/green anoles.

----------


## Cap10Squirty

> She is gorgeous! I want a sav monitor soooo bad, they've been my favorite herp since I was a kid. But I don't have the space or funds for an appropriate cage, some day... 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you! She's been my favorite animal since I got her. She was a tiny hatchling and grew faster than you can imagine. A Savannah monitor would require a large enclosure - an 8x4x4 would be good. For my lizard right now that's what she is living in right now (it's actually 7 feet tall though) with a circulated 20 gallon pond, an additional 20 gallons in the sump tank along with a Fluval 406 canister filter, 2 feet deep of soil and sand, large river rocks to bask on, a couple of trees that I cut down to provide climbing space, and yet it won't be enough room in another year! I'll need to upgrade her to basically a small room when I move after school.

All that said, once you can get past the housing requirements, they sure are interesting animals...sure they don't like to cuddle but just watching them watch you, and believe me they do watch you....always keeping an eye on you wondering what you're up to  :Wink:  It's a lot of fun.

----------


## frogmadmeg

On the left is my male crested gecko named Marley, on the right is my female named Bob

----------



----------


## Cap10Squirty

Those are some nice looking crested geckos! Do you keep those two together?

----------


## ZennyL

Funny! I still haven't ordered my frogs yet. I do have a carpet chameleon, an ambilobe panther chameleon, and a leopard gecko (didn't include the picture)

----------

kh2odragon

----------

